# I'd like to know if this online store is legit



## Willgheminass (Apr 2, 2017)

First of all, I would rather not be banned so how am I going to post the link to the store if I'm probably going to get banned for it? If the answers is I can then I'll edit my post with the link so you guys can help me out with this.

Story: I was surfing the net looking for a Nintendo Switch for retail price on an online store, I came across this site that had them for $214 which amazed me to how anyone hadn't found this site yet.

I would like to ask if this may or may not be a scam site until someone says thats its ok to post the link to the shop, and I'm too stupid/lazy to analyze it.

Thank You!

[edit]
The store name is ThePlaystationPros, heres the link: *removed, scam* please leave feedback on if its legit or not!


----------



## Dimensional (Apr 2, 2017)

You told us everything about the store except the store name. And you can post a link to a store, just not link to roms.


----------



## Willgheminass (Apr 2, 2017)

Dimensional said:


> You told us everything about the store except the store name. And you can post a link to a store, just not link to roms.


Thank you for informing me. I'll edit my post now.


----------



## bluefate25 (Jul 26, 2017)

The_Provider said:


> First of all, I would rather not be banned so how am I going to post the link to the store if I'm probably going to get banned for it? If the answers is I can then I'll edit my post with the link so you guys can help me out with this.
> 
> Story: I was surfing the net looking for a Nintendo Switch for retail price on an online store, I came across this site that had them for $214 which amazed me to how anyone hadn't found this site yet.
> 
> ...



Did you ever find out if these guys are legit?  I was wondering the same thing as I saw some good deals on their site but I'd really rather not throw money to the wind


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 26, 2017)

bluefate25 said:


> Did you ever find out if these guys are legit?  I was wondering the same thing as I saw some good deals on their site but I'd really rather not throw money to the wind


Woah, everything they have is so cheap, even brand new stuff. That sounds quite fishy to me. How can they possibly be legit without at least some shady business going on?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2017)

bluefate25 said:


> Did you ever find out if these guys are legit?  I was wondering the same thing as I saw some good deals on their site but I'd really rather not throw money to the wind


I doubt it. It's not even specifying the actual currency. USD$ or CAD$ isn't even being shown and any online retailer specifies what the price is in CAD/USD


----------



## MichaelShawJr (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks fishy, try buying something small and see how that goes (even if it goes ok it COULD still be a scam, but improves your odds. The cheapest thing on the site is http://playstationpros.com/digital-steam/tharsis-steam


----------



## linuxares (Aug 13, 2017)

The PS4 logo links to another site called "cerbreusgamers" that is just a blank index page. It's not a real store for sure.

https://who.is/whois/playstationpros.com

Yeah that doesn't look professional at all.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Aug 22, 2017)

They sure have amazing discounts!


----------



## DaTank45 (Aug 22, 2017)

scam


----------



## Willgheminass (Aug 24, 2017)

How do I remove this thread? I made this thread in a stage where I was desperate to go buy a Nintendo Switch. I don't want this to show here on this site anymore.


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Aug 24, 2017)

The_Provider said:


> How do I remove this thread? I made this thread in a stage where I was desperate to go buy a Nintendo Switch. I don't want this to show here on this site anymore.


You cannot, Contact the moderators or delete your initial post. Why would you want this to be deleted?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 24, 2017)

Legit as bruce jenner's tits


----------



## Willgheminass (Aug 24, 2017)

Hielkenator2 said:


> You cannot, Contact the moderators or delete your initial post. Why would you want this to be deleted?


I want it deleted because I alreasy have the answer, and I was in a stage of desperate-ness when I wrote it. Where can I contact a mod to delete this thread?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 24, 2017)

I closed the thread, but I'd better not delete it if it can help users doing some research to know if they can buy from them.
It's a scam site, don't use it.

I'm sure some users will still use it as if it was advertising 
people rarely read all posts from a thread.


----------

